# Sockeye salmon roasted whole



## ahakohda (Nov 13, 2021)

Forgive me for posting  something that hasn't been smoked, but if you decide to cook it in the future you will be pleased with outcome.

whole salmon scored on one side. Brushed with mixture of olive oil with minced garlic, paprika, cumin, pepper mix(black, white, cayenne), juice of half lemon and its grated zest. Salt to taste.
Place fish scored side up on pan with parchment paper. Brush inside and out with mixture. 
Roast on middle rack at 405f until internal 140 in thickest part. In my case 40 minutes. 
Use juices in pan to cover the fish.


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 13, 2021)

Hell yeah, that looks good.
Nothing wrong with posting cooks that aren't smoked/grilled.


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 13, 2021)

Agree. Looks amazing! I'm not afraid to post a crock pot cook either lol


----------



## sandyut (Nov 13, 2021)

Looks great!  I love whole fish cooked like that.  Not too common to find served at least in these parts.


----------



## sandyut (Nov 13, 2021)

honestly, I have never had fish cooked this way in the USA.  I have eaten it many times in central America and the Caribbean.  This preparation was something my father loved and he passed that on to me I guess.


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 13, 2021)

sandyut

Whole fish is my favorite way to eat'em.
More flavor cooking them bone in, just like other meats.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Nov 13, 2021)

That’s an incredible looking salmon. I bet it was delicious. I do them that way in my pellet cooker.


----------



## bauchjw (Nov 13, 2021)

That’s a killer salmon! My wife has become tired of eating salmon, I think your method may be a way to get her back on board! Thank you for sharing, great job!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 14, 2021)

Looks real good.


----------

